#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Ειδήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Είδηση: ΣΑΔΑΣ-Τεύχος προκαταρκτικών εισηγήσεων Οικοδομικού Κανονισμού

## tserpe

Διαβάστε την είδηση εδώ --> http://www.emichanikos.gr/content.ph...BC%CE%BF%CF%8D.

----------

